# Crna/rn



## NESmith (Mar 16, 2010)

Can a CRNA bill for the administration of Versed or is this only administerd by a RN?


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Mar 17, 2010)

no, a CRNA can administer versed, unless the facility requires the RN to. Do you mean billing the actual versed medication? (the hcpcs codes) or do you mean, can they provide services?  Are you having issues with this? If you want, send me a PM, i can see if i can answer any more questions you may have?

fellow coder,


----------

